# I had to share this :)



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I was thinking of you guys when I saw this it's just to cute not to share.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hahaha! That's great!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I just made that my desktop pic!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That's cute, lol


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Love it! ..


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

That is great!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone I'm glad u liked it


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

That's Awesome !! Gonna Have To Copy It & Send It To My Harley-Riding Sister In Law!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Does she also raise chickens?


----------

